# Snakewood trumpet



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 19, 2017)

Made this one today fixing to send it to the Midwest Call Makers Contest...hunting division

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2017)

Ssssssssssmoooth Jack.....very nicccccccceeeeee......


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 19, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lookin good Pappy


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 12, 2017)

3rd place.....I love it....if I had to lose to someone it would be Brian...he is one of the best persons I have known, WTG there Mr. Mero

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Ray D (Mar 12, 2017)

Great job Pappy. Brian is a great person to deal with. I have one of his trumpets.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep, I have a couple and one of his Wounded Warrior Trumpets as well.


----------

